# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  18/01/2011 Terremoto en Pakistán.

## REEGE

Reportan terremoto en Pakistán 
Se registró en el suroeste y tuvo intensidad de 7.4 grados. 


Agencia EFE 

Washington - Un terremoto de 7.4 grados en la escala abierta de Richter sacudió hoy el suroeste de Pakistán en una zona cercana a la frontera con Afganistán, informó hoy el Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos (USGS).

El movimiento telúrico se produjo a 55 kilómetros de Dalbantin, localidad en la que Estados Unidos tiene una base aérea desde la que conduce operaciones de la guerra afgana. 

Por el momento no se ha informado de daños derivados del terremoto, que se registró a una profundidad de 10 kilómetros y se ha sentido incluso en India, según las primeras informaciones.

El epicentro se situó a 263 kilómetros al oeste de Kalat, a 301 kilómetros al sudeste de Zahedan (Irán) y a 793 kilómetros al noreste de Muscat, en Omán.

La región es propensa a terremotos y se recupera aún del enorme sismo de 7.6 grados que el 8 de octubre de 2005 causó 80,000 muertos en el noroeste del país y en Cachemira (India) y dejó más de 3 millones de personas sin hogar. 

Fuente: Agencia EFE

----------


## REEGE

Última hora 
7,2 grados
El USGS aumenta la profundidad y rebaja los grados del terremoto de Pakistán.Europa Press
martes, 18 de enero de 2011, 22:21
WASHINGTON, 18 (EUROPA PRESS)
El Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos (USGS) ha rebajado a 7,2 grados en la escala de Richter la magnitud del seísmo que ha sacudido este viernes por la noche el suroeste de Pakistán, al tiempo que ha aumentado a 84 kilómetros la profundidad del temblor.

El seísmo tuvo lugar a las 1.23 hora local (21.23 hora peninsular en España), informa el organismo.

La ciudad más cercana al origen del temblor es la de Dalbandin, en la provincia de Baluchistán y que se encuentra a 45 kilómetros de distancia, mientras que Islamabad figura a 1.020 kilómetros. El USGS también menciona la localidad iraní de Zahedan, a 310 kilómetros del epicentro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una variación de 0,2 grados Ritcher en un cebollazo de 7 grados es insignificante, el cebollazo sigue siendo muy fuerte  :Embarrassment: 

Aunque de la escala de Ritcher no me fío demasiado, puesto que lo que mide es la magnitud energética... la que realmente mide la "fuerza" destructiva de un terremoto es la escala de Mercalli que mide la intensidad con la que se ha sentido.

En el Centro Sismológico Euro-Mediterráneo da una magnitud de 7,3 Mw con epicentro a 70 Km de profundidad, situado en la posición 28.78 N 63.97 E

----------


## REEGE

Sismo de 7.2 grados sacude Pakistán.
El temblor se sintió en varias zonas del país. 
El saldo es de un muerto y varios heridos.
Se registra en la zona menos poblada del país.

ISLAMABAD, PAKISTÁN (18/ENE/2011).- Un sismo de magnitud 7.2 estremeció una zona apartada en el suroeste de Pakistán y se hizo sentir en varias zonas del país, donde causó temor en la población, informaron expertos.

El terremoto tuvo su epicentro en la provincia de Baluchistán, la zona menos poblada del país, informó el Servicio Geológico de Estados Unidos.

En Dalbandin, varias personas resultaron heridas cuando los techos de sus viviendas colapsaron, dijo el ministro de Transporte provincial Amanullah Notizai, pero hasta el momento no había reportes sobre fallecidos. 

En Quetta, la ciudad más grande en Baluchistán y 331 kilómetros al noreste del epicentro, una mujer falleció en un hospital de un ataque cardíaco luego del sismo, dijeron funcionarios del lugar. 

En el principal puerto paquistaní de Karachi, a unos 400 kilómetros de distancia, la gente se despertó asustada y salió corriendo de sus casas luego del temblor ocurrido a las 1:23 hora local (20:23 GMT del martes). 

El movimiento telúrico se originó a una profundidad de unos 84 kilómetros, añadió la dependencia.

Su epicentro se localizó en una zona ubicada 320 kilómetros  al suroeste de Queta, la capital de Baluchistán, dijo el jefe del departamento meteorológico de Pakistán, Arif Mahmud. 

El Centro de Tsunamis del Pacífico dijo que el sismo en tierra no había provocado un tsunami en el océano Indico. 

Un terremoto de esa magnitud, si se produce a poca profundidad y cerca de zonas habitadas, es capaz de causar extensos daños, y podría suponer nuevas tensiones en un país que se está recuperando de devastadoras inundaciones del año pasado que dejaron a más de 10 millones de personas sin hogar. 

El temblor se sintió incluso en Nueva Delhi, la capital india, pese a  encontrarse a una distancia de  mil 300 km, así como en otras ciudades del  noroeste de India, sin que se tenga constancia de daños materiales. 
oeste. 

La región es propensa a terremotos y se recupera aún del enorme sismo de 7.6 grados que el 8 de octubre de 2005 causó 80 mil muertos en el noroeste del país y en Cachemira (India) y dejó más de tres millones de personas sin hogar.

 Reuters y EFE

----------


## GEOMAN

> Una variación de 0,2 grados Ritcher en un cebollazo de 7 grados es insignificante, el cebollazo sigue siendo muy fuerte 
> 
> Aunque de la escala de Ritcher no me fío demasiado, puesto que lo que mide es la magnitud energética... la que realmente mide la "fuerza" destructiva de un terremoto es la escala de Mercalli que mide la intensidad con la que se ha sentido.
> 
> En el Centro Sismológico Euro-Mediterráneo da una magnitud de 7,3 Mw con epicentro a 70 Km de profundidad, situado en la posición 28.78 N 63.97 E


Puedes fiarte perfectamente de la escala Ritchter. La escala Mercalli se utiliza sobre todo donde no hay una red de sismógrafos lo suficientemente numerosa y/o eficiente. La escala de Mercalli puede resultar un tanto subjetiva ya que se basa entre otras cosas en los daños que el terremoto ha causado y éstos dependen de la vulnerabilidad de la población. 
    La escala de Ritchter cuando hay una red sísmica en condiciones es muy precisa, por ejemplo, con el estudio de las ondas P se establece la profundidad ( hipocentro ) con exactitud.

----------


## Luján

> Puedes fiarte perfectamente de la escala Ritchter. La escala Mercalli se utiliza sobre todo donde no hay una red de sismógrafos lo suficientemente numeresa y/o eficiente. La escala de Mercalli puede resultar un tanto subjetiva ya que se basa entre otras cosas en los daños que el terremoto ha causado y éstos dependen de la vulnerabilidad de la población. 
>     La escala de Ritchter cuando hay una red sísmica en condiciones es muy precisa, por ejemplo, con el estudio de las ondas P se establece la profundidad ( hipocentro ) con exactitud.


Creo que a eso es precisamente a lo que se refiere Federico.

Un 7.0 Ritchter en Japón no casua el mismo destrozo que un 7.0 en Haití.

Ambos tienen la misma magnitud (generan la misma energía) pero los daños son muy diferentes (ahí entra Mercalli).

Algunos periodistas pecan muchas veces de querer usar tecnicismos cuando ni siquiera saben de lo que hablan, y a una persona de a pie le da igual qué energía ha descargado el terremoto, lo que quiere saber son sus consecuencias y si ha quedado algo en pie.

----------


## GEOMAN

Efectivamente Luján; la escala de Richter se obtiene de los sismogramas gererados tras el terremoto y el estudio de las réplicas porteriores ( por eso a veces varía el dato de magnitud ). Cualifica y cuantifica el terremoto como fenómeno o evento físico sin mas. Para el tratamiento estadístico de los sismos es la que se utiliza. Se estima que en la Tierra se dan al año 20 terremotos de magtitud entre 7 y 8 de la escala Ritchter. Ya llevamos 1... Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Creo que a eso es precisamente a lo que se refiere Federico.
> 
> Un 7.0 Ritchter en Japón no casua el mismo destrozo que un 7.0 en Haití.
> 
> Ambos tienen la misma magnitud (generan la misma energía) pero los daños son muy diferentes (ahí entra Mercalli).
> 
> Algunos periodistas pecan muchas veces de querer usar tecnicismos cuando ni siquiera saben de lo que hablan, y a una persona de a pie le da igual qué energía ha descargado el terremoto, lo que quiere saber son sus consecuencias y si ha quedado algo en pie.


Exactamente  :Smile: 

Has puesto el mismo ejemplo que iba a poner, así que ya me has ahorrado el trabajo de escribir jeje  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Otro ejemplo diferente sucedido en la Península, puede ser el siguiente:

La madrugada del 17 de diciembre de 2009, se dejó sentir un terremoto en todo el suroeste y zona centro de la Península, así como en Marruecos. Aquel terremoto, yo lo sentí, durante 20 segundos noté como vibraba toda la casa, el portátil, el vaso, todo. Al principio empezó suave y después comenzó la sacudida que se mantuvo ese tiempo.

Puse la radio para ver si decían algo, y en el boletín de las 3 de la madrugada, dijeron que había sido un castañazo de *6,3º Ritcher* (luego *rebajado a 5.5*), a unos 100 Km al suroeste del cabo San Vicente en Portugal.

Las intensidades fueron más o menos las siguientes:

- Galicia, zona centro de la Península: Grado II
- Extremadura, y Andalucía Oriental: Grado III
- Andalucía Occidental (Huelva, Sevilla): Grado IV
- Portugal (Algarve): Grado V
- Marruecos: Grados V y VI

El día 11 de abril de 2010, un cacharrazo de *6,3º Ritcher* pegó en Granada, y cuando lo escuché en la radio, pensé: ostras, pues ese ha podido hacer "pupa"  :EEK!: .

Nada más escucharlo, entré en la página del Centro Sismológico Euro-Mediterráneo para ver las intensidades que había tenido, pero por suerte, el epicentro fue a más de 600 Km de profundidad, por lo que a la superficie, sólo llegó con intensidad II con lo que apenas fue sentido.

Para que se vea bien la diferencia:

Terremoto de 5.5º Ritcher: alcanzó grado VI
Terremoto de 6.3º Ritcher: alcanzó grado II

Con esto, queda claro que cuando los periodistas dicen que ha sido de tantos grados, realmente, es como si no dijeran absolutamente nada  :Frown: , ni cómo ha sido, ni los efectos que ha producido, simplemente están diciendo una magnitud física que fuera del campo científico y sin los datos de los sismógrafos, no tiene ninguna interpretación, mientras que la escala Mercalli sí que la tiene  :Embarrassment: , a eso es a lo que me refería.

Hombre, de cajón es que contra más grados Ritcher, más fuerte ha podido ser, pero realmente, la escala que deberían de usar los periodistas son las derivadas de las de Mercalli, en nuestro caso, deberían usar la *Escala Europea Macrosísmica (EMS-98)* que para algo está  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

